# Over 25 rats seeking homes-Lancashire



## spoiled_rat

We currently have over 25 rats looking for new homes, from kittens right upto adults, all in rescue for various reasons.

All rats are subject to a questionnaire being filled in, there are no `right` or `wrong` answers as such, and I am more than happy to give advice or direction if I can, and I do not bite!

The new owner also agrees not to breed from the rat(s), or allow them to be bred from, and will not be dinner for a snake :lol:

Contact/organisation details: PM me.
Location: Lancashire
Number of groups: 3

Group: 1
Number of rats: 6
Sex: Female
Age(s): will be 12 weeks at time of homing
Name(s): none
Colours: 1 Mink doe, 3 Agouti does, 1 Cinnamon does, 1 Black doe
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: Rescued the mum from a dodgy breeder, she popped babies here.
Temperament: will be fab
Medical problems: hopefully none
Will the group be split: into minimum pairs/trios
Transport available: within reason
Other: 









Group: 2
Number of rats: 6
Sex: Male
Age(s): will be 12 weeks at time of homing
Name(s): none
Colours: 1 Mink buck, 2 Agouti bucks, 1 cinnamon buck, 2 Black bucks
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: Rescued the mum from a dodgy breeder, she popped babies 
Temperament: will be fab
Medical problems: hopefully none
Will the group be split: into minimum pairs/trios
Transport available: within reason









Group 3
Number of rats: 10
Sex: Female
Age(s): 16 weeks - 10 months
Name(s): none
Colours: Agoutis, blacks, roans, hooded, some dumbo some topeared, mismarks in the described varieties too.
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: various reasons
Temperament: excellent, some sooooper pingers though
Medical problems: none
Will the group be split: into minimum pairs/trios
Transport available: within reason


















Please ask for more information on them if interested.


----------



## spoiled_rat

still hunting!


----------



## waterlilyold

aww they are adorable, I'm too far and am at my limit of nine  Maybe you should also post this in the rodent section, so ratty lovers will definately see this thread. 
I hope they all get loving forever homes


----------



## Gecko

The black & brown male rats are so cute, its a real shame your so far away from us, we are in Cheshire just had got a rough idea of how far you are, its about 156 miles there & back for us, dont think the girlfriend would be that keen driving that far lol. (I dont drive) I hope you find good homes for all your rats & keep up the good work.

Ian & Carol


----------



## spoiled_rat

Gecko said:


> The black & brown male rats are so cute, its a real shame your so far away from us, we are in Cheshire just had got a rough idea of how far you are, its about 156 miles there & back for us, dont think the girlfriend would be that keen driving that far lol. (I dont drive) I hope you find good homes for all your rats & keep up the good work.
> 
> Ian & Carol


errrm, cheshire....is about 20 miles from me, well the border of it is lol


----------



## Pampered pets

Gecko said:


> The black & brown male rats are so cute, its a real shame your so far away from us, we are in Cheshire just had got a rough idea of how far you are, its about 156 miles there & back for us, dont think the girlfriend would be that keen driving that far lol. (I dont drive) I hope you find good homes for all your rats & keep up the good work.
> 
> Ian & Carol


Im going to south cheshire on the 28th, i could do a rat train if you wernt to far away from from where i was going and if you passed the home check laura does so to speak.


----------



## Pampered pets

oh yeah, just noticed the 156 miles??? where did you work that out? its only 40miles to my friend in south cheshire which is virtually the border of stoke on trent.


----------



## Gecko

spoiled_rat said:


> errrm, cheshire....is about 20 miles from me, well the border of it is lol


Cheshire covers a very big area & we are in the Northwest side of Cheshire in Ellesmere Port. We went on AA auto route to see how far it was as didn't want to say we where interested until we could see if we could get there.

I don't drive through illness & its Carol who does all the driving but she is in work all week & at weekends as a lot to do as she has her dad poorly right now so we have to arrange things we do around that at the moment.

Going to checking how far it is again on the tomtom later.

Ian & Carol


----------



## Gecko

Pampered pets said:


> Im going to south cheshire on the 28th, i could do a rat train if you wernt to far away from from where i was going and if you passed the home check laura does so to speak.


To be honest not sure what area South Cheshire covers but if a rat train could be arranged that would be great as we would love to offer some rats a good loving home. Will email Laura to see what is available & how we go about the home check thing.

Thanks Ian & Carol


----------



## Gecko

Pampered pets said:


> oh yeah, just noticed the 156 miles??? where did you work that out? its only 40miles to my friend in south cheshire which is virtually the border of stoke on trent.


Like I have already said Cheshire covers a very big area & depends on what part of Cheshire you are, maybe the part you are in is only 40 miles & could be less for other people or more as like I have already said Cheshire does cover a very very big area.

Ian & Carol


----------



## Gecko

spoiled_rat said:


> We currently have over 25 rats looking for new homes, from kittens right upto adults, all in rescue for various reasons.
> 
> All rats are subject to a questionnaire being filled in, there are no `right` or `wrong` answers as such, and I am more than happy to give advice or direction if I can, and I do not bite!
> 
> The new owner also agrees not to breed from the rat(s), or allow them to be bred from, and will not be dinner for a snake :lol:
> 
> Contact/organisation details: PM me.
> Location: Lancashire
> Number of groups: 3
> 
> Group: 1
> Number of rats: 6
> Sex: Female
> Age(s): will be 12 weeks at time of homing
> Name(s): none
> Colours: 1 Mink doe, 3 Agouti does, 1 Cinnamon does, 1 Black doe
> Neutered: no
> Reason for rehoming: Rescued the mum from a dodgy breeder, she popped babies here.
> Temperament: will be fab
> Medical problems: hopefully none
> Will the group be split: into minimum pairs/trios
> Transport available: within reason
> Other:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group: 2
> Number of rats: 6
> Sex: Male
> Age(s): will be 12 weeks at time of homing
> Name(s): none
> Colours: 1 Mink buck, 2 Agouti bucks, 1 cinnamon buck, 2 Black bucks
> Neutered: no
> Reason for rehoming: Rescued the mum from a dodgy breeder, she popped babies
> Temperament: will be fab
> Medical problems: hopefully none
> Will the group be split: into minimum pairs/trios
> Transport available: within reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group 3
> Number of rats: 10
> Sex: Female
> Age(s): 16 weeks - 10 months
> Name(s): none
> Colours: Agoutis, blacks, roans, hooded, some dumbo some topeared, mismarks in the described varieties too.
> Neutered: no
> Reason for rehoming: various reasons
> Temperament: excellent, some sooooper pingers though
> Medical problems: none
> Will the group be split: into minimum pairs/trios
> Transport available: within reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please ask for more information on them if interested.


Is the male Black & dark brown rats in the pics still available? as might be interested in offering them a very good loving home. We can only take male rats as we have male rats already, we have Scooby a normal rat, black/white he was rescued by us with is brother from a pet shop, sadly is brother died a day after we got them. They had no human contact & were very scared, Scooby is really lovely now as come on very well, he is a very sweet rat. Remy a male dumbo rat, he is white/cream markings, he was living with is brother but sadly he past away last year through illness, they again were rescued from a pet shop as they got to old & no one was interested, Remy is like a big piece of carpet lol & very sweet. Then there is Shelby,he white/grey markings, he was rescued from a pet shop this year, he had been attacked by another rat & didnt have much contact but he is very sweet friendly rat, he likes to lick u for some reason lol, since he as been with us he come on very well, he as even learnt now where the door is on is cage & comes to it to say let me out.

As you can see we are big rats lovers & we would give the rats a very good loving home for the rest of their lifes & we also have a very good vet who we have been with for a long time.

Ian & Carol


----------



## Pampered pets

It looks like i have to do the ferret rescue tomorrow now instead of the 28th as its very urgent so im guessing things cant be worked out by then for me to do the rat train, plus i think ellesmere port its of to the side whereas im going straigh down if that makes sense.


----------



## CharleyRogan

I live in Preston City Centre.... you shouldn't do this to me! I am gonna talk it over with my flatmates...... but I'm not sure if they would let me as we already have a lot of animals.

I would even get rid of my 3 hamsters for 3 rats if thats what it took, because I love rats so much more!!! 

I already have 2 boys, who are about 5 months old ish, would I be able to add more to the 'pack'?

I could easily get to Appley Bridge... isn't that on the train line from Southport to Manchester?


----------



## Pampered pets

well im not being funny, but saying you would 'get rid' of some of your pets to get more is not a very loving caring attitude, if you came to my rescue saying that you wound be straight back through the door.

poor hammies


----------



## Gecko

Pampered pets said:


> well im not being funny, but saying you would 'get rid' of some of your pets to get more is not a very loving caring attitude, if you came to my rescue saying that you wound be straight back through the door.
> 
> poor hammies


I agree with you 100% Pampered Pets, people like this make me sick, we dont run a rescue but we do rescue a lot of unwanted animals due to reasons like this!

Ian & Carol


----------



## CharleyRogan

I would never give them away to someone who wouldn't look after them ! I live in a house where there are so many animals, and would never harm them. I just couldn't have any more without getting rid of others because my housemate would go crazy, like she did when Cherrie_b got the mice!

My hamsters still get all the care they need, and massive amounts of money spent on them, so its not as if I don't care for them, I just like rats so much better because they are cleverer and build up more of a friendship with you meanwhile hamsters are more solitary. I don't find my hamsters as fulfilling as I do my rats but yet I have chosen to keep them, as I know there would be people that would a) use them for food, and b) mistreat them and I know with me that they get new cages every couple of months, get tons spent on them, and get the attention that they need.

I spent last night looking for a hamster of Cherries that had escaped to no avail, so please do not think for one minute that I don't care about them. I just do not find them as fulfilling as Rats, and if someone who wanted them, and was going to treat them with as much respect and care that I do, then I would let them have them because I know that they are going to a place that they will be cared for and not treated like other pets.

You can look at my other posts on here to see how passionate I am for the care of animals


----------



## Gecko

CharleyRogan said:


> I would never give them away to someone who wouldn't look after them ! I live in a house where there are so many animals, and would never harm them. I just couldn't have any more without getting rid of others because my housemate would go crazy, like she did when Cherrie_b got the mice!
> 
> My hamsters still get all the care they need, and massive amounts of money spent on them, so its not as if I don't care for them, I just like rats so much better because they are cleverer and build up more of a friendship with you meanwhile hamsters are more solitary. I don't find my hamsters as fulfilling as I do my rats but yet I have chosen to keep them, as I know there would be people that would a) use them for food, and b) mistreat them and I know with me that they get new cages every couple of months, get tons spent on them, and get the attention that they need.
> 
> I spent last night looking for a hamster of Cherries that had escaped to no avail, so please do not think for one minute that I don't care about them. I just do not find them as fulfilling as Rats, and if someone who wanted them, and was going to treat them with as much respect and care that I do, then I would let them have them because I know that they are going to a place that they will be cared for and not treated like other pets.
> 
> You can look at my other posts on here to see how passionate I am for the care of animals


Get the Hamsters to us, we will give them a very good loving home as with you they will not be loved like they should be. I think you should read over what you are writing before putting in here as can tell still doesnt come cross that your a very good animal lover.


----------



## Pampered pets

I to have been looking for a rescue hamster, id gladly give one a home as well.

I have no doubt you feed and water them well but you really dont seem to understand what you are writing, you cannot love your pets if you want to discard them for a more interesting species.

Id love a horse, financially impossible with all my other pets....i wouldnt even ever have a moments thought to 'get rid' of my other animals so i could have a horse.

what happens if you find something more interesting than rats?

You have two offers of homes there for your unwanted hamsters, id gladly pick them up and meet gecko somewhere.


----------



## Gecko

Pampered pets said:


> I to have been looking for a rescue hamster, id gladly give one a home as well.
> 
> I have no doubt you feed and water them well but you really dont seem to understand what you are writing, you cannot love your pets if you want to discard them for a more interesting species.
> 
> Id love a horse, financially impossible with all my other pets....i wouldnt even ever have a moments thought to 'get rid' of my other animals so i could have a horse.
> 
> what happens if you find something more interesting than rats?
> 
> You have two offers of homes there for your unwanted hamsters, id gladly pick them up and meet gecko somewhere.


Thanks for the offer. We will glady meet if we it means these hamsters get loving homes. This just makes us so angry just to get some more rats she is willing to just give her hamsters up like that. I just hope her offer to re-home some rats is refused.

Ian & Carol


----------



## Gecko

Were very sorry did get the mileage wrong. We see now it Apply Bridge, Wigan. Which is 84 miles their & back for us so I am going to check with Carol to see if she fancy the drive then will contact you to see what if the ones we are interested in are available.

Ian


----------



## spoiled_rat

Gecko said:


> Were very sorry did get the mileage wrong. We see now it Apply Bridge, Wigan. Which is 84 miles their & back for us so I am going to check with Carol to see if she fancy the drive then will contact you to see what if the ones we are interested in are available.
> 
> Ian


Im happy to meet you half way


----------



## Gecko

CharleyRogan said:


> I would never give them away to someone who wouldn't look after them ! I live in a house where there are so many animals, and would never harm them. I just couldn't have any more without getting rid of others because my housemate would go crazy, like she did when Cherrie_b got the mice!
> 
> My hamsters still get all the care they need, and massive amounts of money spent on them, so its not as if I don't care for them, I just like rats so much better because they are cleverer and build up more of a friendship with you meanwhile hamsters are more solitary. I don't find my hamsters as fulfilling as I do my rats but yet I have chosen to keep them, as I know there would be people that would a) use them for food, and b) mistreat them and I know with me that they get new cages every couple of months, get tons spent on them, and get the attention that they need.
> 
> I spent last night looking for a hamster of Cherries that had escaped to no avail, so please do not think for one minute that I don't care about them. I just do not find them as fulfilling as Rats, and if someone who wanted them, and was going to treat them with as much respect and care that I do, then I would let them have them because I know that they are going to a place that they will be cared for and not treated like other pets.
> 
> You can look at my other posts on here to see how passionate I am for the care of animals


Have just notice your a VIP memeber here so really you should give a little more thought to what your writing in these forums as can give the wrong idea to people.


----------



## Gecko

spoiled_rat said:


> Im happy to meet you half way


Hi Spoiled Rat, that would be great will check it over with Carol later & come back to you. Is that Black dumbo & the one underneath him in the pictures available still as would really love to give those two a loving home.

Thanks Ian


----------



## Gecko

Gecko said:


> Hi Spoiled Rat, that would be great will check it over with Carol later & come back to you. Is that Black dumbo & the one underneath him in the pictures available still as would really love to give those two a loving home.
> 
> Thanks Ian


Laura, do you ever get any of the hairless rats in?

Ian


----------



## spoiled_rat

Gecko said:


> Hi Spoiled Rat, that would be great will check it over with Carol later & come back to you. Is that Black dumbo & the one underneath him in the pictures available still as would really love to give those two a loving home.
> 
> Thanks Ian


Those 2 are girls 

and yes, we do get some hairless in, 6 months or so ago, i had an influx of them, 9 in total. 
They do pop up from time to time, as do the posher varieties, not commonly seen.

laura


----------



## Gecko

spoiled_rat said:


> Those 2 are girls
> 
> and yes, we do get some hairless in, 6 months or so ago, i had an influx of them, 9 in total.
> They do pop up from time to time, as do the posher varieties, not commonly seen.
> 
> laura


Thats a shame they are girl as that one is so cute! What are the posher varieties lol. To us a rat is a rat, we had a hairless male but sadly lost him through illness, he was one of the best rats we had so friendly & wanted to be with you all the time. Was just thinking about having one of them again but would rather give a home to a couple of males.

Ian & Carol


----------



## Gecko

Gecko said:


> Thats a shame they are girl as that one is so cute! What are the posher varieties lol. To us a rat is a rat, we had a hairless male but sadly lost him through illness, he was one of the best rats we had so friendly & wanted to be with you all the time. Was just thinking about having one of them again but would rather give a home to a couple of males.
> 
> Ian & Carol


Sorry can you please tell if you have any males needing new homes, would be very interested in dumbos if any available, would like the young but will take older. We have always wanted a black rat & a brown rat but not over fuzzy on what colour they are.


----------



## Pampered pets

Thought you got the mileage wromng  ive just done an 80mile journey to cheshire to pick up ferrets, it isnt so bad lol

I may be going to preston to pick up ferrets if the hamsters still need homes.


----------



## Gecko

Pampered pets said:


> Thought you got the mileage wromng  ive just done an 80mile journey to cheshire to pick up ferrets, it isnt so bad lol
> 
> I may be going to preston to pick up ferrets if the hamsters still need homes.


Not heard about the hamsters since & waiting to hear what male rats Laura as available. Must explain as a 80 journey might ok for some, Carol works all week & as her dad very ill at the moment. I don't drive & I am long term sick.
We only have the weekends to do stuff but with Carols dad being ill things have to be arranged around him at the moment & Carol gets very tired so does not to drive long distance at the moment. The rodents we have been offered have been a distance from were we are but we are hopeful going to get something sorted as we would really like to get some gerbils & maybe the rats of Laura.

Ian & Carol


----------



## Marcia

Gecko said:


> Not heard about the hamsters since & waiting to hear what male rats Laura as available. Must explain as a 80 journey might ok for some, Carol works all week & as her dad very ill at the moment. I don't drive & I am long term sick.
> We only have the weekends to do stuff but with Carols dad being ill things have to be arranged around him at the moment & Carol gets very tired so does not to drive long distance at the moment. The rodents we have been offered have been a distance from were we are but we are hopeful going to get something sorted as we would really like to get some gerbils & maybe the rats of Laura.
> 
> Ian & Carol


If you don't mind me asking and believe me, this isn't me having a go or anything 
Why do you want so many free or cheap animals? You've posted that you want any rodents here and any reptile in the reptiles section.
Again, i'm not haveing a go or anything so please don't think that


----------



## Gecko

Marcia said:


> If you don't mind me asking and believe me, this isn't me having a go or anything
> Why do you want so many free or cheap animals? You've posted that you want any rodents here and any reptile in the reptiles section.
> Again, i'm not haveing a go or anything so please don't think that


Dont think we are being funny but have people got nothing better to do on these forums then worry about what other people are doing!! Also do they also not read the post properly before jumping!! We have already explain that we have lost a lot of our rodents due to old age or illness.
We have now got the time & the space to have some of the rodents we have always wanted. We have no way said we wanted rodent free or cheap, we are very willing to pay a reasonable price or give the asking donation if a rescue.
The reptile is something new I am trying (Ian) we have already taken in some unwanted reptiles that we have spent time nursing back to health & just thought I would offer to take any unwanted reptiles/frogs etc. This is not something I have just jump into without thinking about it & yes asking them not to ask for cash as we are offering to rehome them.

Can I also make this comments if people have a problem with any post on this forum would it not be better to email the person with your concerns then putting on a post that is to find homes for animals, its taking it away from what Laura is trying to do.

Ian & Carol


----------



## Marcia

I said i was having a go at you 

I was just curious and i never said i had anything against it. Loads of people including myself buy loads of animals at once, there's nothing wrong with that. I won't bother next time....


----------



## Gecko

Marcia said:


> I said i was having a go at you
> 
> I was just curious and i never said i had anything against it. Loads of people including myself buy loads of animals at once, there's nothing wrong with that. I won't bother next time....


Think that would a really good idea Marcia. Don't really why you really need to comment & why comment on this post, why not comment on the post you are talking about think would be fair to Laura. If you had read our post properly for the rodents then its says there about why we are getting some rodents.

Laura I am really sorry about all this. Please if any comments about our post on here could they please reply on our post.

Now let this post get back to what its about & thats finding home for the these rats.

I will be making no further comments other then about the rats.

Thanks Ian & Carol


----------



## Gecko

Hi Laura (Spoiled Rats) Good the Carol as said she can take me to pick up the rats if you think we are suitable to rehome them. We are very interested in the two boys with no tails. We have email hope you get the email ok.

Hope to hear from you

Ian & Carol


----------

